# Iron Man suit variations



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

Just saw the Iron Man 2 trailer. There are quite a few suit variations in the film. The action figures are in the stores now for reference. This should keep us model customizers busy this summer (as well as sell more kits for Moebius!)


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

Question on that: Do all of the Iron Man suits have the same structural features? Can I get like two or three of the kits and paint them all different to represent Stark's suit as well as Rhodey's suit?


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

they look to me that the only thing that is absolutely the same is the color ( and the helmet)

This smacks of "let's make a bunch of variations, so we can sell more toys" than any dramatic need. Day-glo batman, anyone?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I think the dern suit changes all the time in the comics too, like Stark is constantly making upgrades. I think it'd be perfectly safe for us to modify the kit anyway we want - it may not have appeared in the films or comics, but it's just as viable as anything they come up with.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

MK IV appears to be modified from the MK III, which took heavy damage from the Iron Monger at the end of the first film. The helmet and hands appear to be identical, and the chest seems to be fairly untouched. "Entertainment Weekly" featured this version on the cover a few months back. This would be the easiest conversion from the Moebius kit. I think the "suitcase armor" from the trailer is the MK V, and the MK VI is the version with the triangular power source on the chest. 
Tom


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

Yep. This is nothing new. Ironman's armor in the comics has changed at least once every two years for the last 20 years.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

...just as long as there's not a version with that ridiculous nose they gave him in the '70s... :freak:


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

deadmanincfan said:


> ...just as long as there's not a version with that ridiculous nose they gave him in the '70s... :freak:


Glad I stopped reading in the Sixties:

*"Iron Man #68 saw Iron Man in pitched underwater battle with the Unicorn (who was actually the Mandarin, mind-switched with the Unicorn) when a blast shattered his plexiglass eye shields and he had to flee the battle, vowing to return! While supplementing his armor with new tricks and better waterproofing, he decided to add…a nose?!? Per Stark in that issue: “I'll finish the armor's changes with a slightly modified appearance…to allow a bit more expression to show, and so perhaps increase the fearsome aspects of my character to those who oppose me!" He then charged off to the next issue, and a showdown with the restored Mandarin."*


Yeah - that nose is fearsome alright.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Personally I always prefered the round chest lights over the triangular ones- I know they will have a triangular one in the next movie, but it still looks more decorative rather than a machine to me...


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

^^ the triangle looks too "superman" to me


----------

